# Easty/Westy Feet



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone have a pup with easty/westy feet, and did your pup grow out of it or is there something I can give them like calcium or up there protein?


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Like, pigeon toed? Snoops is a bit pigeon toed... I think it's kinda cute and not terribly concerned about it. Sorry... no advice as to whether or not they will grow out of it. I guess you could snap them at the knee caps and reset it? haha... j/k There are some people who get a similar procedure done in order to gain a few inches! Talk about EXTREME!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

a slight easty/westy might correct it self as the dog matures, but as far as I know in most cases it doesn't and is considered a defect in the standard. As far as I know no supplements will correct this fault.

I would not up the protein, since this could leave you with other health issues.

cuddleparty easty/westy feet are the opposite of pigeon toed.

Picture:
Easty/westy on the right
Pigeon toed on the left


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

If it doesn't correct itself you might want to think about adding joint supplements early in your poodle's life since animals with this issue is known to have early arthritis/inflammation/tendon/ligament issues due exessive wear and tear on the inefficiently-shaped joints.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

ohhh!! Thanks Ponki! 
Yup.. my little Snoopers is pigeon toed. Not easty/westy


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge neither easty/weast nor pigeon toes correct itself. Are your poodles feet straight or are they somewhat bowed when you are looking at his front? Also, is your poodle a standard, a mini or a toy?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Easty, westy feet on a puppy can correct itself. Puppies go through some crazy growth stages and yes it can happen. If you have a show dog, being slightly toed out can still be ok, if you can stack your dog out of it. So it really just depends the age of the dog and the severity of it. When you stack the front of your dog, grab the front leg at the elbow and stack that front leg straight. If when you release the elbow from your hand the foot then turns out, your dog is out at the elbows. Being out at the elbows will cause the foot to turn out. I hope I explained that well. lol

Somethings to consider, are you hoping for a show potential?
Can you stack your dog out of it ...if its a show potential?

If you are not interested in showing your dog and its nothing more then a cosmetic issue then dont be too concerned. It wont cause serious health issues. Thats actually something that happens frequently with show dogs that have a straight front. Just because your dog toes out slightly doesnt mean it cannot be shown (depending on the severity of it) We had a beautiful female Amstaff that one foot toed in slightly. She was championed easily and took breed a few times as well AKC. We knew how to hide it well in the ring and for breeding she had to be bred to a male with a PERFECT front. I also championed my APBT bitch UKC easily and she was slightly toed out. Depending on the other qualities of the dog, you still have a chance.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Nope, not show prospects. One is a toy, one is a mini. The toy (Tsuki) seem to be starting at like.. her ankle? but the mini (Lincoln) seem to just his feet turning a little bit outwards. 

Someone has suggested to let them run as much as possible and that will correct it?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

MericoX said:


> Nope, not show prospects. One is a toy, one is a mini. The toy (Tsuki) seem to be starting at like.. her ankle? but the mini (Lincoln) seem to just his feet turning a little bit outwards.
> 
> Someone has suggested to let them run as much as possible and that will correct it?


I have never heard letting a dog run alot will correct toeing in or out. I personally dont believe it will do anything to help the structure of the dog...other then burn off excess weight. Usually its just something that is in the pedigree. If you bought from a person that just had a litter or etc, they usually dont realize how to correct different faults with breeding. My boy Eli is a perfect example of that. The lady I bought him from just had a male and female and decided to have a litter. Eli, the result from her breeding, is slightly toed out in the front, has a low tail set and doesnt have good reach or drive. But all some people see is that they love there dogs and just want a litter of puppies....or worse money. That is how I got my first Poodle for cheap. Even though he's not a perfect example of the breed standard, I still love him dearly.


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Our four month old female standard is VERY pigeon toed. Her legs are straight but her get point outward.


----------

